

Ruby on Rails' Speed - Pharohbot

Any outlook on Rails&#x27; speed in the future? There have been actual upgrades to its performance but are there any performance upgrades in the future to give a big boost of speed?
======
bobfirestone
If you are a traditional SQL kinda person adequate record from tender love
seems to offer some performance increases. There seem to be lots of effort to
make some of the larger key pieces of rails faster.

I would't expect rails on it's own to get dramatically faster. The way it is
going to get way faster is to strip out a lot of why to use rails and get
closer to what we get from a pure rack app. The flip side is we lose a lot
less off the top line speed see in benchmarking.

Using things like Russian doll caching and turbo links can make apps seem
faster.

With some patience jruby and the right server setup rails can get a pretty big
performance boost. For long running processes like web servers jruby can be a
pretty big win for the ruby ecosystem.

There is some very thorough benchmarking done by Brian Knapp comparing
different ruby runtime/server/framework combinations you can see here
[http://www.madebymarket.com/blog/dev/ruby-web-benchmark-
repo...](http://www.madebymarket.com/blog/dev/ruby-web-benchmark-report.html)

